
Tell HN: Who is hiring needs it's own monthly section - jqueryin
It&#x27;s near impossible to navigate the monthly job posting thread anymore. Possible solutions are to make the post submissions more parseable with special formatting and we could utilize a bookmarklet for filtering.
======
ingenieros
Perhaps this might help: [http://whereis-whoishiring-
hiring.me/](http://whereis-whoishiring-hiring.me/)

------
detaro
there are a bunch of tools:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=show%20hn%20hiring&sort=byDate...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=show%20hn%20hiring&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
phantom_oracle
Here are a few decent options:

[http://hnhiring.me/](http://hnhiring.me/)

[http://hnjobs.io/](http://hnjobs.io/) (I think was giving errors last time I
checked)

~~~
JVIDEL
Yep, getting an error with that one

------
gamechangr
It exists.

I've seen it, but am drawing a blank as to how to find it right now. I've seen
a couple different formats.

Wish I could be more helpful, but I'm in a meeting at the moment.

------
JVIDEL
There should be a link in the index bar that just takes you to the current
month's thread

No biggie

------
zerr
And a separate thread for REM0TE jobs.

